# هل من احد عنده البرنامج الزمني لبرج دبي



## HHM (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

هل من احد عنده البرنامج الزمني لبرج دبي .....مع الشكر الجزيل مقدما

السلام عليكم


----------



## sam_fx (22 مارس 2009)

*موجود بس؟*

عزيزي 

أرجو التوضي ما هي حاجتك ببرنامج برج دبي واين تريد الاستفاده منه


----------



## aboyahia (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ايضا اريد برنامج برج دبى او مشروع توسعة الحرم
لكى نرى البرامج الزمنية للمشاريع الكبيرة شكلها اية ونستفيد من هذة البرامج


----------



## HHM (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

لا أريد الإستفادة منه بإي مكان......فقط لتطوير القابليات الشخصية و معرفة إساسيات البرنامج لمثل هكذا مشاريع

لك جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان على إية حال

والسلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته


----------



## Jamal (31 مارس 2009)

??????????????????????????????????


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (3 أبريل 2009)

حاول تشوف حد فى اعمار او besix

وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## HHM (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

وضحت لك أسباب حاجتي للبرنامج المطلوب ولم أسمع منك أي رد !؟..... فقد يكون غير موجود عندك هذا البرنامج بس تريد أن تعرف فقط من قبيل حب المعرفة أين تستخدم مثل تلك برامج........ على كل حال الف شكر وبارك الله فيك
السلام عليكم


----------



## HHM (18 أبريل 2009)

أسف الرد السابق بخصوص مشاركة الأخ sam_fx


----------



## sam_fx (18 أبريل 2009)

الأخ HHM 

أرجو الاتصال بي عن طريق الايميل samfx5 على هوتميل 

بالمناسبة أنا لم انتبه لردك الأول 


تحياتي

سامي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 أبريل 2009)

زميلنا سامي
السلام عليكم
ارسلت لك أنا على عنوانك لاهتمامي بذلك البرنامج الزمني،من أجل زيادة المعرفة بالبرامج الزمنية للمشاريع العملاقة، وكيفية عملها


----------



## HHM (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

الأخ سامي...... قد أرسلت لك عنواني و لك جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان وبارك الله فيك 

والسلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته

والسلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته


----------



## sam_fx (19 أبريل 2009)

الأخوة الاكارم 

أرجو اعطائي فرصة لتحميل البرنامج وسوف يتم اعلامكم من خلال هذه الصفحة 


تحياتي


----------



## mido85 (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم...
منتظرينك اخى سامى..


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (25 مايو 2009)

thank you Sam_fx for ur helping


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (25 مايو 2009)

الزميل سامي نحن بانتظار ما وعدتنا ولك كبير شكرنا مقدما


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (25 مايو 2009)

مشكور مقدما يا هندسة على المساعدة


----------



## طارق حسين (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام 
اني املك البرنامج و التقارير و اسرار البرج !

لكن لا تتصوروا ان البرنامج بكامل الدقة ، كنت اعمل مع ارابتك


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (9 يونيو 2009)

Dear Tarek
We are waiting you

Thanks


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (9 يونيو 2009)

بمناسبة التحدث عن البرنامج الزمنى عن برج دبى قد سبق وان قراءت على احد المواقع احد المديرين لمقاول التشطيب فى المشروع يتحدث عن انجاز الاعمال وموعد التسليم ومدى التأخير فى الاعمال وقد لفت نظرى كمهندس تخطيط عدة اشياء اود ان نتشارك ونتناقش فيها معا عند وضع سيناريو الاعمال المتوقع او طريقة التنفيذ لاخذها فى الاعتبار
1- طبيعة الجو القاسى خلال اشهر الصيف و درجة الحرارة والرطوبة العالية والتى تؤثر على انتاجية العمالة بنسبة قد تصل الى 50% من المعدلات المتعارف عليها
2- ارتفاع البرج العالى جدا والذى يجاوز المائة طابق بكثير مما يوثر على عملية التشوين ونقل المواد الخام واعادة النقل والنظافة وصعود العمال ونزولهم وبالطبع يوجد اوناش تاور كرين ومصاعد للعمالة لكن هذا ايضا وقت مفقود يجب الانتباة لة عند عمل البرنامج الزمنى
3- اعداد الحمامات المتاحة للعمالة وقياس فترة ذهاب العامل لقضاء حاجتة والرجوع مرة اخرى والاخوة المهندسين فى الخليج على علم بالعمالة الاسيوية واضاعة الوقت فى ذلك 
4- توفير اماكن لفترة الراحة فى الظهيرة وتناول الغداء للعمال 
5- بلغ عدد العمالة لاحد المقاولين فى البرج لاكثر من 2000 عامل وللاسف اعداد المهندسين والمراقبين والمشرفين عليهم لالا تتناسب مع هذا العدد مما يسبب وقت ضائع وانتاجية ضعيفة وسؤء تنسيق فى الموقع 

هذة بعض الملاحظات وارجوا الاشتراك فى المناقشة للاستفادة من اراء الجميع


----------



## sam_fx (10 يونيو 2009)

*PDF Copy*

السلام عليكم 

أخواني الاعزاء أعتذر جدا عن الاطالة في تحميل البرنامج للاسباب التالية 

- السفر 
- تسريح من العمل 
- معظم الوقت بحث عن عمل جديد ولا زال البحث جاري 

على كل حال لدى مراجعة ملفاتي القديمة وجدت النسخة المربوطة بهذه الرسالة وهي بصيغة PDF 
ارجو ان تكون مفيدة أما بالنسبة للنسخة الكاملة فإني شديد الاسف لعدم إيجادها "صدقأ لم أجد البرنامج"
- بالنسبة للبرج فقد كنت اعمل مع مقاول فرعي وكانت قيم الانجاز تحسب على مبدأ weight-age
- البرنامج الكامل محمل بكافة الموارد عمالة - تكاليف ....

وتقبلوا فائق الاحترام


----------



## sam_fx (10 يونيو 2009)

الجزء الرابع والاخير


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا ان شاء يرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ورزقكم بدعاءنا لكم بظهر الغيب
اااااااااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## eng_houssam (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي sam_fx ورزقك الله عملاً من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## هديل كريم (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ايها الاخ العزيز
وفقك الله وبارك فيك وفي ايامك واهلك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (11 يونيو 2009)

thanks for that copy,but it seems that the program is not good one,the total floats for some activities exceeding 400 days ,& this will never indicate the real status of the project


----------



## aboyahia (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## MouneerPMP (11 يونيو 2009)

mohamedsaid78 قال:


> thanks for that copy,but it seems that the program is not good one,the total floats for some activities exceeding 400 days ,& this will never indicate the real status of the project



Dear Sam_fx 
Thank you very much for sharing this Giant Programme ,
Actualy i dont recommend sharing it unless you have the time to reply to hundereds of comments like the one abovehere (Maybe more than what you got from your Engineer) . i also have some questions , i have never done a tower before not even a 3 story building so i just want to learn anything about buildings' Programmes. 
my first question is :
Considering the huge number of activities is this programme going in sequence (my point is: is it easy to judge the real situation and get a forcasted completion date when you update it or that programme is just giving a progress percentage?
if you dont have the time to reply i totally understand or if anyone who has an experience with high rise buildings please do 

thank you in advance​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لى تعليق على تعليقات الاخوة الافاضل على البرنامج وهى
1- بالنسبة لل float فبالرغم من ان 400 يوم هو بالقطع رقم كبير ويلفت نظر اى متعامل مع البرنامج الا ان الملاحظ هنا هو ان البرنامج يمتد لمدة خمس سنوات وهو ما يجعل هذه ال 400 يوم قد تكون مقبولة بالنسبة للمقاول والاستشارى ، ثم ان هذه الانشطة (العائمة) بهذا القدر عادة ما تكون من النوع المسمى بال long lead items وهى الانشطة التى ترتبط عادة بانشطة يمكن بدأها فى اول المشروع او فى نصفه (قبل وقت محدد ولكن ليس بعده) كان يكون عندك مثلا الانشطة الخاصة بالمصاعد ، فمن المتعارف عليه ان اعمال التركيب فى المصاعد لا تبدأ الا بعد صب اخر بلاطة فى البناية ولكن ذلك لا يمنع ان تبدا فى تسمية المقاول مبكرا (فى بداية المشروع) وان يقوم هذا المقاول بتقديم ال shopdrawings وال material للاستشارى لاعتمادها فى اول المشروع ايضا وفى هذه الحالة يكون على هذه الانشطة float قد يتجاوز 400 يوم ولا يفضل عادة الاستشارى او المالك استخدام ال zero free float constrain مع الانشطة الخاصة به (الاعتمادات الخاصة بالرسومات والمواد) حتى لا يظهر النشاط حرج على البرنامج ويسبب له ضغطا بلا داعى.

2- النقطة الثانية التى احب توضيحها هى ان برنامج البريمافير اصلا (او اى برنامج مشابه) صمم لحساب المسار الحرج ومن ثم تاريخ نهاية المشروع فى الاساس وليس نسبة التقدم ، ونسبة التقدم يتم حسابها حسب الموارد المستهلكة فاذا كانت الموارد (العمالة خصوصا) غير محملة بشكل جيد فان نسبة التقدم تكون معيبة ، وعموما نسبة التقدم انا افضل ان يتم حسابها بما يعرف بال progress sheet حيث يعكس هذا الsheet كميات الاعمال المنفذة فعليا ووزنها النسبى بالنسبة للمسروع، وبالتالى فقطعا هذا البرنامج يحسب تاريخ نهاية المشروع تحت اى ظرف.

شكرا


----------



## م.طاهر (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## HHM (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ سامي الوردة.......... بارك الله فيك و بأمثالك 
ألف شكر.......... السلام عليكم


----------



## aboyahia (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا ريت حد عنده البرنامج p3 عشان نشوف العلاقات


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (13 يونيو 2009)

regarding project progress there is many ways measure project% 
method#1 weighting system this depend on BOQ cost/qnty or activity man-hours
method#2 earned value (SPI-CPI) this depend on target estimated and actual expanses
METHOD#3 primavera program by using activity duration, man-hours, work done% 
when report to top management progress status based on efforts done that project progress 65% you have to mention that percentage depends on what time or cost


----------



## MouneerPMP (13 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لى تعليق على تعليقات الاخوة الافاضل على البرنامج وهى
> 1- بالنسبة لل float فبالرغم من ان 400 يوم هو بالقطع رقم كبير ويلفت نظر اى متعامل مع البرنامج الا ان الملاحظ هنا هو ان البرنامج يمتد لمدة خمس سنوات وهو ما يجعل هذه ال 400 يوم قد تكون مقبولة بالنسبة للمقاول والاستشارى ، ثم ان هذه الانشطة (العائمة) بهذا القدر عادة ما تكون من النوع المسمى بال long lead items وهى الانشطة التى ترتبط عادة بانشطة يمكن بدأها فى اول المشروع او فى نصفه (قبل وقت محدد ولكن ليس بعده) كان يكون عندك مثلا الانشطة الخاصة بالمصاعد ، فمن المتعارف عليه ان اعمال التركيب فى المصاعد لا تبدأ الا بعد صب اخر بلاطة فى البناية ولكن ذلك لا يمنع ان تبدا فى تسمية المقاول مبكرا (فى بداية المشروع) وان يقوم هذا المقاول بتقديم ال shopdrawings وال material للاستشارى لاعتمادها فى اول المشروع ايضا وفى هذه الحالة يكون على هذه الانشطة float قد يتجاوز 400 يوم ولا يفضل عادة الاستشارى او المالك استخدام ال zero free float constrain مع الانشطة الخاصة به (الاعتمادات الخاصة بالرسومات والمواد) حتى لا يظهر النشاط حرج على البرنامج ويسبب له ضغطا بلا داعى.
> 
> ...


Thank you Abd Elqader for your reply
We all know what Primavera or any scheduling software does. that was not my question.
i was just saying how can you manage such a number of activities ? what if the logic between the activities that you thought to be right was wrong , do you find it doable to adjust the logic and the duration every time you get a new information ? does the Engineer permit that
Thank you in advance​


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووور وفقك الله


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

Dear monuir:
i would like to tell you about your point , when u wanna make a schedule and list of activities whatever its number .or relation , it need experinece at site so that u can make first a plan for the site and for the work , and sure as we always saying best planners who worked at site.. he can do it as per actual . and in some cases if the planner dont have that experince he will need to manage it with the project manager but thats too difficult.. so i prefer do it by my mind and my plan. then discuss it with managment.


----------

